# Mr. Randy's 03 Tacoma Pre-Runner Build Log



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I was disappointed with my last system which was actually my first SQ install. 

I decided to do everything all over again but this time, I am set on what components I want to use and where to place and aim the drivers. But before I start let me give you guys an introduction from my last build...so you guys can know where i'm coming from 

*List of equipments of last install:*

Headunit: Denford 8250ti
Processor: JBL MS8
Tweeters: Seas lotus rt27f
Midrange: Zaph Audio Za14w08
Midbass: H-Audio Soul
Subwoofer: CDT QES-820
Amps: Audio-Sytem X-ion 70.4 & 160.4

*Some Pictures of Last install:*


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok since you guys seen the *before* pictures of my last install...

Now i'm going to have a complete system overhaul...Here is the list of equipment that is going into this new build, are you guys ready!!! 

*Equipment:*

Headunit/Processor: Pioneer DEX-P99RS
Tweeters: Phass AT28EVO (alnico magnet)
Midrange: Phass FD-0496 (alnico magnet)
Midbass: Phass MD-0780
Subwoofer: CDT QES-1020
Amps: 
*Matt Roberts Fully Modified Zapco C2k 4.0 powering the tweeter/midrange
*Mosconi 200.4 powering the midbass and sub

I am going to use a pair of Matt R's Class A Linear Linedriver for the C2k...I also have a custom made Tru Technology ssld6i sitting in my closet, maybe Ill put that to some good use...

If you guys are curious about the mods that is currently being done to the c2k...ill post detailed descriptions later in the post.

anyways without further ado...lets get this build started!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

That is some NICE equipment! Cannot wait to see the build!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> That is some NICE equipment! Cannot wait to see the build!


Thanks! I can't wait to finish it...got lots planned.

Buzzman is currently helping me in the process...Very Knowledgeable and great guy to deal with.

I am very excited about the Phass Drivers...hand made in Japan with highest quality in mind. Just plain beautiful. 

also matt is currently working on the Zapco, using parts that I prefer. I just recently purchase some TRT Dynamicaps for coupling and sent it to him. I am excited on the finished result...

I believe you own a modified zapco c2k 4.0 also?


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

Very interested in this as I have an 01 TRD dc 4wd that I'll be tearing down here shortly. Where are you planning on putting your sub?


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

adhumston said:


> Very interested in this as I have an 01 TRD dc 4wd that I'll be tearing down here shortly. Where are you planning on putting your sub?


The location of the sub is the hardest thing...it wouldn't really work under the front seats because there is only about 4.5" gap...unless I raise it but I prefer not to...the only ideas I have is removing the center console to fiberglass something crazy...so I can maybe fit two small subs...or I just build a small box and wedge it between the center console and rear bench.

im still debating what I want to do. If anyone have better ideas feel free to chime in.

I do have a tiny small box made specifically to fit between the center console and rear bench for an 8" downfiring...Is yours if you want it.


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

It'll take some work, but I plan on glassing that Fasltaff 10" I have behind the rear seat. I should be able to squeeze out enough room for .5-.6 cu ft.

I'm just about ready to start gutting the interior to lay some deadening and run wiring. Then glass, glass, glass! Are those Q-form kicks you have? I have a full PRS set I'm going to try, including the 101 4" mids... I planned on kicks with those and pillars with the tweets.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

adhumston said:


> It'll take some work, but I plan on glassing that Fasltaff 10" I have behind the rear seat. I should be able to squeeze out enough room for .5-.6 cu ft.
> 
> I'm just about ready to start gutting the interior to lay some deadening and run wiring. Then glass, glass, glass! Are those Q-form kicks you have? I have a full PRS set I'm going to try, including the 101 4" mids... I planned on kicks with those and pillars with the tweets.


I would mount subs behind the rear bench but all my amps are going to be mounted there...The falstaff is an awesome sounding woofer...very transparent. I would love to fit those somewhere. where are you mounting your amps?

To answer your question, yes they are Q form Kicks...im getting rid of those also..it still has the Seas lotus tweets mounted to it.

Are you deadening your whole floor? I recommend deadening the roof too 

since you mentioned deadening let me post some pictures. of what I had done a few weeks ago.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mr. Randy said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to finish it...got lots planned.
> 
> Buzzman is currently helping me in the process...Very Knowledgeable and great guy to deal with.
> 
> ...


Help with processor? I thought you were using the p99rs? Yes, I absolutely LOVE my modded 4.0 c2k. I preferred it over stage 4 billets and sinfonis. If I could, id have Matt mod EVERYTHING I have. He has a great ear, and the parts that he puts into his mods to get his "signature sound" is awesome.  If you could find, Matt mods a mean DSP6.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Help with processor? I thought you were using the p99rs? Yes, I absolutely LOVE my modded 4.0 c2k. I preferred it over stage 4 billets and sinfonis. If I could, id have Matt mod EVERYTHING I have. He has a great ear, and the parts that he puts into his mods to get his "signature sound" is awesome.  If you could find, Matt mods a mean DSP6.



I mean't helping me with the process of my build...it case I run into questions.

I actually love the p99rs...I have talked to Matt about mods to that also. He has the schematics for it and by the looks of it, they are definitely stuff that could be done. Its already a great unit as it is...but knowing myself, im an audiophile who loves to try new things ...car audio is a money pit!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mr. Randy said:


> I mean't helping me with the process of my build...it case I run into questions.
> 
> I actually love the p99rs...I have talked to Matt about mods to that also. He has the schematics for it and by the looks of it, they are definitely stuff that could be done. Its already a great unit as it is...but knowing myself, im an audiophile who loves to try new things ...car audio is a money pit!


Sorry, I misread your post. hehe


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Sorry, I misread your post. hehe


im curious what speakers are you using now? I know you got rid of some really really high end stuff...for example Dynaudio esostar2 and Audison thesis orchestra set...


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Got the whole floorboard deadened with stinger roadkill stealth and leftover elemental design eDead 80. Also got the A,B,C Pillars including the roof dampened also...I just forgot to take pictures of it. oops


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! Did you find the deadening to help a lot? 

Depending on what amps I decide to go with, I *may* try glassing them in the sub box (if I go with the Helix... they're really thin), or under the seats if I go another route.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

adhumston said:


> Thanks for the pics! Did you find the deadening to help a lot?
> 
> Depending on what amps I decide to go with, I *may* try glassing them in the sub box (if I go with the Helix... they're really thin), or under the seats if I go another route.


yes, deadening helped tremendously...especially when on the bluetooth.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed! Curious to see how this build unfolds.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

chithead said:


> Subscribed! Curious to see how this build unfolds.


ME TOO!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

FINALLY , I'm sub'd for this awesome ride of a system..

Great choices.!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

FINALLY , I'm sub'd for this awesome ride of a system..

Great choices.!!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

it's not too often where a promising build comes around here anymore... in for the finish!


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, hey, hey, you can't just waltz in here and start a build thread with a title including the word "Pre-Runner", and not show pics of the truck itself. That's just cruel, man!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

YA! no kidding! pre-runner means some heavy fab-work. and i wanna see it!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Mr. T. said:


> Hey, hey, hey, you can't just waltz in here and start a build thread with a title including the word "Pre-Runner", and not show pics of the truck itself. That's just cruel, man!


haha...I was just lazy to take a picture of the truck and I haven't washed it...it will be up soon! 



wheelieking71 said:


> YA! no kidding! pre-runner means some heavy fab-work. and i wanna see it!


Its still stock looking. I just recently installed Old Man Emu suspension lift kit...which is only a 3" lift...Im currently looking for some wheeels!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr. T. said:


> Hey, hey, hey, you can't just waltz in here and start a build thread with a title including the word "Pre-Runner", and not show pics of the truck itself. That's just cruel, man!





wheelieking71 said:


> YA! no kidding! pre-runner means some heavy fab-work. and i wanna see it!


Not for Tacomas. "Prerunner" is Toyota's designation for their 2wd trucks that are more geared for offroad capabilities.

This is a stock Tacoma Prerunner...









Basically they are a 4wd Tacoma minus the 4wd gear. But some do come with an optional rear electric diff locker. But that doesn't mean they don't have potential!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted the second picture from a google search. But upon further inspection I have realized it is not a 2003 Tacoma. It is actually a 1989-1995 Toyota pickup with the 2000+ Tundra fiberglass front end conversion. But you get the point...


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Just a little update...

Here is a couple pictures of my headliner getting wrapped in grey suede by Michael (my installer)...it turned out beautiful!  he does amazing work...Just wait until I post the rest of the pictures of the A-Pillars and Kick Panels.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

How long on the new pics...thanks


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I will post some stock photos of the drivers im going to be using tonight... as for the A-Pillars and Kick panels, Soon my friend! =)


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Here are the stock photos of the Phass 3-way components that I am going to be using...Sexxy aye? 



*Phass AT28EVO*










*Phass FD0496*










*Phass MD0780*


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Sub'd, That Phass 3-way looks like sex.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

This is going to be a great build!!!!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's a couple snap shots of the actual tweeter & midrange...couldn't get a snap shot of the midbass because they are currently installed in my truck. But I will once I get to my doors again. Boy let me tell you these are one of the highest quality built driver I have ever seen...Beefy too 























These are custom tweeter housing made from PVC pipes which would be fiber glassed to my A-Pillars at about 30 degrees off axis.


----------



## innovativems (Jul 18, 2011)

so after the stereo is buttoned up, how about you cage it and get some long travel suspension on there!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Those Tweets are dead sexy!!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Update:

The tweeter cup has been fiber glassed to the A-Pillars during the test fit in the truck. Buzzman suggested that I aim the tweeters at about 30-40 degrees off-axis firing at the opposite side listener. 



















Here how it turned out after it being all sanded down smooth like a babys butt =). Michael did an awesome job of not making the pillars too bulky and obtrusive considering the length of the tweeter and how it was aimed...It turned out beautiful.




























Put back on one more time before it gets wrapped in grey suede to match the rest of the interior. SEXY EHH?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Mr. Randy said:


> Update:
> 
> The tweeter cup has been fiber glassed to the A-Pillars during the test fit in the truck. Buzzman suggested that I aim the tweeters at about 30-40 degrees off-axis firing at the opposite side listener.
> 
> ...


Those look great. I'm thinking of doing something similar in my Accord.


----------



## my_stealth21 (May 27, 2010)

Heard this about a week ago sounded great


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

my_stealth21 said:


> Heard this about a week ago sounded great


Just listen to it again once the midrange gets broken in and the system completely tuned.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

The finished product!  Im super happy with the way it came out...the aiming of the tweeters without the Pillar being overly obtrusive was the most important thing to me...Michael did a great job. Thinking if I should order a suede dash mat to help minimize any sort of reflections. lol


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful pillars, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks, I will post up pics of the kickpanels soon. =)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome Mr. Randy. Love the tweeters and pillars


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Excellent work - love those pillars. I think those were the same type of tweets I heard in Buzz's Benz a couple years ago - fantastic! I never got a chance to hear those mid range drivers though - he installed them after I listened to the car. I really wish I could hear your truck.....don't get out to Cali anymore


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Randy, 

have you though about using suede flocking the handles on the pillars, or did you leave them uncovered for a reason? 

Its looks fine, I just curious.. That's all.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

mmiller said:


> Randy,
> 
> have you though about using suede flocking the handles on the pillars, or did you leave them uncovered for a reason?
> 
> Its looks fine, I just curious.. That's all.



I like the pillars the way they are, using suede of the handles would be IMHO too much and not flowing with the original interior.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

how did he get the suede to form around the a-pillar pod so well! i have never got it to form around such drastic angle well.


NEUMAN


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

With your space issues did you consider a rockford fosgate ib200 transducer and a small enclosed sub combo as a compromise. I've got 3 ib's


----------



## FunkTechNician (Feb 4, 2011)

damn i wanna hear your system. im just recently getting into car audio and want to get a nice high quality system in my car as well.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

vwtoby said:


> any updates?


yeah, where are the updates, it's been 2 months! lol


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

what's NEW !!!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

FunkTechNician said:


> damn i wanna hear your system. im just recently getting into car audio and want to get a nice high quality system in my car as well.


pm me your number and maybe we can meet up sometime next week.



vwtoby said:


> any updates?


I havent posted pictures of the kickpanels yet...I will soon though I promise! lol Everything is just a mess right now...I need to clean up my wiring too.



jtaudioacc said:


> yeah, where are the updates, it's been 2 months! lol


Yeah sorry everyone...Just been busy with work and baby sitting...I just haven't really paid attention to diyma and my system...but I am getting back into it =)

btw JT, Ill text you when decide to finally stop by lol. 



xxx_busa said:


> what's NEW !!!


Nothing yet Mark, I'm barely testing out the Hsu subwoofer.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Great progress so far!

Subbed for the finish.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mr. Randy said:


> pm me your number and maybe we can meet up sometime next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slacker! hehe jk!


----------

